# Pricing Tackle Twill



## myrtle86 (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone have info on pricing tackle twill? I'm working up pricing for the following and really haven't gotten into it a lot and am new to the pricing for this particular item.

1c - 10" #
1c - 8" #
1c - school name (7 letters)

this requires 3 different application processes.

thanks for any help.


----------



## st258 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a home business, working part time, not my main income source. Because I stock shirts, letters, and numbers, a sewing machine, heat press, thread, and I have to replace goods bought from me that I mess up, my prices might be lower than a retail operation. Also, I only stock what I can pay for, and I owe no loans. For home sewingmachine sewing, I charge a minimum of 8 times cost on number costs, and 15 times costs on letter costs. Iron-on is 6 times costs on numbers and 5 times costs on letters. Costs are product cost and shipping. This is 6 inch numbers and 2 inch letters. If I had a retail shop, and this was my only business, the amount of business determines what I charge, also how close is a competitor, and other things like that. I hope this helped.
Smith


----------

